
Understanding the prevalence of web traffic interception - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/understanding-the-prevalence-of-web-traffic-interception/
======
panarky
"We found out that HTTPS interceptions are more prevalent than expected (4% -
10%) and pose serious security risks as they downgrade the encryption used to
secure web communications."

MITM attacks on SSL through malware, anti-virus software and content-filtering
/ censorship appliances like Blue Coat.

